# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  سؤال فقهي في الصلاة ؟

## ابو مريم عاطف

بسم الله و الصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله أما بعد

دخل رجل المسجد و بينما هو قد نوي صلاة ركعتين نافلة لله تعالي
جاء رجل آخر و ظنا منه بأن الأول يصلي الصلاة المفروضة وقف بجواره مأموما
فقام الأول بإكمال الصلاة أربعا و كانت صلاة الظهر-ظنا منه بعدم جواز اقتداء المفترض بالمتنفل ! -
أي أنه حوّل نيته- أثناء الصلاة - بدلا من صلاة السنة إلي صلاة الفرض و أتم الصلاة
ما الحكم الفقهي في هذه القضية..؟
أفيوني أثابكم الله

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

هل صلى الإمام الظهر قبل ذلك و هذا ظهر ثان بالنسبة له أم أنه نوى فعلا صلاة الظهر لأنه لم يصلي الظهر بعد ؟

----------


## ولد ناصر

لا يصح قلب نية النفل الى فرض في اثناء الصلاة

----------


## ثوبان المصرى

النية محلها القلب
و المؤتم لا يدرى ما بقلب الإمام
قد أنوى بعمل ما شرا فأغير نيتى ليكون خيرا
ما الحرج فى تبديل النيه ؟
لا أجد الا انشغال المصلى بمن أتى خلفه
هذا و العلم لله وحده

----------


## أم هانئ

أحكام تغيير النية في الصلاة بعد الشروع فيهاهل يجوز تغيير نية الصلاة بعد الشروع فيها ؟. 


الحمد لله سئل فضيلة الشيخ ابن عثيمين : عن تغيير النية في الصلاة ؟ 
فأجاب : 
" تغيير النية إما أن يكون من معيَّن لمعيَّن ، أو من مطلق لمعيَّن : فهذا لا يصح ، وإذا كان من معيَّن لمطلق : فلا بأس . 
مثال ذلك : 
من معيَّن لمعيَّن : أراد أن ينتقل من سنة الضحى إلى راتبة الفجر التي يريد أن يقضيها ، كبَّر بنية أن يصلي ركعتي الضحى ، ثم ذكر أنه لم يصل راتبة الفجر فحولها إلى راتبة الفجر : فهنا لا يصح ؛ لأن راتبة الفجر ركعتان ينويهما من أول الصلاة . 
كذلك أيضاً رجل دخل في صلاة العصر ، وفي أثناء الصلاة ذكر أنه لم يصل الظهر فنواها الظهر : هذا أيضاً لا يصح ؛ لأن المعين لابد أن تكون نيته من أول الأمر . 
وأما من مطلق لمعيَّن : فمثل أن يكون شخص يصلي صلاة مطلقة - نوافل - ثم ذكر أنه لم يصل الفجر ، أو لم يصل سنة الفجر فحوَّل هذه النية إلى صلاة الفجر أو إلى سنة الفجر : فهذا أيضاً لا يصح . 
أما الانتقال من معيَّن لمطلق : فمثل أن يبدأ الصلاة على أنها راتبة الفجر ، وفي أثناء الصلاة تبين أنه قد صلاها : فهنا يتحول من النية الأولى إلى نية الصلاة فقط . 
ومثال آخر : إنسان شرع في صلاة فريضة وحده ثم حضر جماعة ، فأراد أن يحول الفريضة إلى نافلة ليقتصر فيها على الركعتين (ثم يصلي الفريضة مع الجماعة) فهذا جائز ؛ لأنه حوَّل من معين إلى مطلق . 
هذه القاعدة : 
من معين لمعين : لا يصح . ومن مطلق لمعين : لا يصح . من معين لمطلق : يصح " انتهى 
" مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين " ( 12 / السؤال رقم 347 ) . 
وسئل الشيخ – أيضاً - : 
هل يجوز تغيير النية من معيَّن إلى معيَّن ؟ 
فأجاب : 
" لا يجوز تغيير النية من معيَّن إلى معيَّن ، أو من مطلق إلى معيَّن ، وإنما يجوز تغيير النية من معيَّن إلى مطلق . 
مثال الأول : من معيَّن إلى معيَّن ، تغير النية من صلاة الظهر إلى صلاة العصر ، ففي هذه الحالة تبطل صلاة الظهر ؛ لأنه تحول عنها ، ولا تنعقد صلاة العصر ؛ لأنه لم ينوها من أولها وحينئذ يلزمه قضاء الصلاتين . 
ومثال الثاني : من مطلق إلى معيَّن : أن يشرع في صلاة نفل مطلق ثم يحول النية إلى نفل معين فيحولها إلى الراتبة ، يعنى أن رجلاً دخل في الصلاة بنية مطلقة ، ثم أراد أن يحولها إلى راتبة الظهر - مثلاً - فلا تجزئه عن الراتبة ، لأنه لم ينوها من أولها . 
ومثال الثالث : من معيَّن إلى مطلق أن ينوي راتبة المغرب ثم بدا له أن يجعلها سنَّة مطلقة فهذا صحيح لا تبطل به الصلاة ؛ وذلك لأن نية الصلاة المعينة متضمنة لنية مطلق الصلاة ، فإذا ألغى التعيين بقي مطلق الصلاة لكن لا يجزئه ذلك عن الراتبة لأنه تحول عنها " انتهى . 
" مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين " ( 12 / السؤال رقم 348 ) . 
والله أعلم .



                                                                                                    الإسلام سؤال وجواب

http://www.islamqa.com/ar/ref/39689

----------


## ابو مريم عاطف

شكرا لكم ..جازاكم الله كل خير

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

شاكره لكما فائدة السؤال والجواب

----------


## ابوسليمان الشمري

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على النبي الامين........ اما بعد
فهناك قاعدة تقول:
يجوز قلب النية من النفل الى النفل، مثال : اردت ان تصلي ركعتي الضحى وقد تذكرت اثناء الصلاة ان ركعتي الفجر لم تصليها فيصح قلب النية من الضحى الى ركعتي الفجر، ويجوز قلب النية من صلاة الفرض الى صلاة النفل، مثالها اردت ان تصلي الفجر واثناء الصلاة تذكرت انك لم تصلي ركعتي الفجر فيجوز قلب النية من الفرض الى ركعتي الفجر.
ولا يجوز من الفرض الى الفرض، ولا من النفل الى الفرض.
فعلى هذا يكون صلاة المأموم صحيحة ولو اختلفت نيت الامام فلا يضره، لماثبت ان معاذ كان يصلي مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة العشاء ثم يذهب الى مسجده فيصلي بهم صلاة العشاء لهم وله نافلة، واما الامام فعليه الاعادة لانه يحتاج الى نية الفريضة قبل الصلاة( بدون تلفظ) لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم انما الاعمال بالنيات.

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

> دخل رجل المسجد و بينما هو قد نوي صلاة ركعتين نافلة لله تعالي
> جاء رجل آخر و ظنا منه بأن الأول يصلي الصلاة المفروضة وقف بجواره مأموما
> فقام الأول بإكمال الصلاة أربعا و كانت صلاة الظهر-ظنا منه بعدم جواز اقتداء المفترض بالمتنفل ! -
> أي أنه حوّل نيته- أثناء الصلاة - بدلا من صلاة السنة إلي صلاة الفرض و أتم الصلاة
> ما الحكم الفقهي في هذه القضية..؟
> أفيوني أثابكم الله


أما الإمام فصلاته نافلة مطلقة ، وقلب النية هنا لا يصح به العمل ،كما في تفصيل العلامة العثيمين الذي نقله أخونا.
وأما المأموم فصلاته صحيحة لأنه لا علاقة بين النيتين على الصحيح من أقوال أهل العلم.
وعليه فيلزم الإمام أن يعيد الفرض.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أم هانئ

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين في كتاب:[فقه العبادات]/فتاوى الصلاة/ص140:-

[ من شروط الصلاة أيضا  :{ النية}،والنية محلها القلب،واشتراط النية إنما يذكر من أجل التعيين
أو التخصيص،أما من حيث الإطلاق،فإنه لا يمكن لأحد عاقل مختار أن يقوم فيتوضأ،ثم يذهب ويصلي 
،لا يمكن أن يفعل ذلك إلا وقد نوى الصلاة،لكن الكلام على التعيين فالتعيين لابد منه في النية
،فينوي الظهر ظهرًا ،والعصر عصرًا،والمغرب مغربًا ،والعشاء عشاءً،والفجر فجرًا،لابد من ذلك
ولا تكفي نية الصلاة المطلقة؛لأن نية الصلاة المطلقة أعم من نية الصلاة المعينة،والأعم لا يقضي علي
الأخص،فمن نوى الأعم لم يكن ناويا للأخص،ومن نوى الأخص كان ناويا للأعم لدخوله به.ولهذا نقول:-
-إذا انتقل الإنسان من مطلق إلى معين،أو من معين إلى معين لم يصح ما انتقل إليه،وأما ما انتقل منه
*فإن كان من مطلق إلى معين تبقى نية الإطلاق.
*وإن كان من معين إلى معين بطل الأول ولم ينعقد الثاني.
وهذا القول المجمل أبينه بالأمثلة:-
-رجل أخذ يصلي نفلا مطلقا،ثم أراد أن يقلب النية أثناء الصلاة إلى نفل معين-أراد أن يجعل
هذا النفل المطلق راتبة، فهنا نقول:-لا ينفع ذلك؛لأن الراتبة لابد أن تكون منوية قبل نية الإحرام
وإلا لم تكن راتبة؛لأن الجزء الأول الذي خلا من نية الراتبة،صار بغير نية الراتبة،،لكن لو كان يصلي
راتبة ثم نواها نفلا مطلقا،وألغى نية التعيين صح ذلك؛وذلك لأن الصلاة المعينة تتضمن نية التعيين ونية
الإطلاق،فإذا ألغى نية التعيين بقيت نية الإطلاق.
-مثال آخر:رجل دخل يصلي بنية العصر،ثم ذكر في أثناء الصلاة أنه لم يصلِ الظهر؛فحوّل نيته من
من العصر إلى الظهر، فهنا لا تصح صلاة الظهر ولا صلاة العصر:أما صلاة العصر فلا تصح لأنه قطعها
وأما صلاة الظهر فلا تصح، لأنه لم ينوها من أولها ،وصارت هذه الصلاة في حقه نفلا مطلقا ؛لأنه لما
ألغى التعيين بقي الإطلاق.] انتهى بتصرف.

----------


## يس رحيق

من شروط الصلاة النية والشرط وصف يلزم من عدمه العدم ولا يلزم من وجوده الوجود وهو خارج الشيء
فالامام غير نيته فصلاته غير صحيحة 
اما المأموم فصلاته صحيحة لانه لم تفقد شرط من شرةط الصلاة

والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## ابن جريج

خلاصة السؤال : هل يجوز قلب النية في الصلاة من نفل إلى فرض .
والجواب : لا يجوز والصلاة باطلة بهذا القلب ؛ فألأولى بطلت بقطعها والثانية بطلت بعدم إيقاع النية في أولها ..
وهذه أحكام النية في الصلاة جمعها أخوكم :
*أحكام النية*  
حقيقتها لغة : القصد.
وشرعا : قصد الشيء مقترنا بفعله.
وحكمها : الوجوب. 
ومحلها : القلب والتلفظ بها ولو سرا بدعة.
- لو تكلم بلسانه سهوا بخلاف ما نوى في قلبه ، كان الاعتبار بما نوى في قلبه.
- ولو تكلم بلسانه ولم تحصل النية في قلبه، لم يجزئه ذلك. 
والمقصود بها: تمييز العبادات عن العادات وتمييز رتب العبادات. 
وشرطها إسلام الناوي وتمييزه وعلمه بالمنوي وعدم إتيانه بما ينافيها. 
ووقتها أول الفروض كأول غسل جزء من الوجه. 
وكيفيتها : تختلف بحسب الأبواب ويكفي هنا أن ينوي الفريضة ويعينها بقلبه.

** قلب النية وتغييرها أثناء الصلاة* 
الانتقال من نية إلى نية في الصلاة له صور متعددة ، ومن ذلك :
1- *من فرض إلى نفل مطلق :* لا يجوز لمن يصلي الظهر – مثلا – منفردا ثم رأى جماعة قد حضروا أن يقلب فرضه نفلا ثم يصلي جماعة.
2- *من فرض إلى فرض آخر* : كمن تذكر وهو يصلي العصر أنه لم يصل الظهر فلا يجوز أن يقلبها ظهرا ويبطل الفرضان ، الأول لأنه قطعه ، والثاني لعدم النية قبل البدء به.
3- *من نفل إلى فرض :* كمن تذكر وهو يصلي الضحى أنه لم يصل الفجر فلا يجوز للعلة السابقة
4- *من نفل معين إلى نفل معين:* كما لو نوى تحية المسجد ثم قلبها – أثناء الصلاة – سنة الفجر فلا يجوز للعلة السابقة.
5- *من نفل مطلق إلى نفل معين :* كم كان يقوم الليل فاقترب الفجر فقلب الصلاة إلى وتر فلا يجوز للعلة السابقة.
6- *من نفل معين إلى نفل مطلق:* كأن ينوي صلاة أربع ركعات سنة الظهر ثم يرى الجماعة فيقلبها ركعتين لإدراك الجماعة فيجوز، لأن النفل المعين يتضمن نية النفل المطلق.
7- *من نية إمام إلى مأموم* : فيجوز، لحديث عائشة في قصة صلاة أبي بكر بالناس وفيه : فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ الْمَسْجِدَ سَمِعَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ حِسَّهُ ذَهَبَ يَتَأَخَّرُ فَأَوْمَأَ إِلَيْهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قُمْ مَكَانَكَ. فَجَاءَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- حَتَّى جَلَسَ عَنْ يَسَارِ أَبِى بَكْرٍ - قَالَتْ - فَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يُصَلِّى بِالنَّاسِ جَالِسًا وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ قَائِمًا يَقْتَدِى أَبُو بَكْرٍ بِصَلاَةِ النَّبِىِّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وَيَقْتَدِى النَّاسُ بِصَلاَةِ أَبِى بَكْرٍ." البخاري ومسلم.
8- *من مؤتم بإمام إلى مؤتم بإمام آخر:* فيجوز لحديث عائشة السابق، فقد كان الناس مؤتمين بأبي بكر ثم بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
وفي قصة مقتل عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قدم عبد الرحمن بن عوف فأكمل بهم الصلاة.
9*- من مأموم إلى إمام :* فيجوز كما إذا حدث للإمام عذر في الصلاة ، فيستخلف أحد المأمومين لحديث عمر المتقدم .
10- *من منفرد إلى إمام* : فيجوز ، كأن يصلي الرجل منفردا فيأتي إليه آخر فيأتم به لحديث ابن عباس : " بت عند خالتي فقام النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يصلي من الليل فقمت أصلي معه فقمت عن يساره فأخذ برأسي فأقامني عن يمينه " البخاري ومسلم.
11- *من إمام إلى منفرد:* لا يجوز إلا لعذر، كأن يحدث للإمام عذر فيترك الإمام وحده، فحينئذ يجوز وصلاته صحيحة.
12- *من مأموم إلى منفرد :* كما إذا طول الإمام فوق السنة فطرأ على المأموم وجع ونحوه مما يحتاج إلى الانفراد والتخفيف والانصراف، فالصحيح الجواز لحديث الرجل الذي صلى خلف معاذ فأطال القراءة فانفرد الرجل وصلى وحده وشكى إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يأمره بالإعادة" البخاري ومسلم.

** اختلاف نية الامام والمأموم*
*1- صلاة المتنفل خلف المفترض :* وهي جائزة عند عامة أهل العلم والدليل ما يلي : 
- عَنْ أَبِى ذَرٍّ قَالَ قَالَ لِى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ « كَيْفَ أَنْتَ إِذَا كَانَتْ عَلَيْكَ أُمَرَاءُ يُؤَخِّرُونَ الصَّلاَةَ عَنْ وَقْتِهَا أَوْ يُمِيتُونَ الصَّلاَةَ عَنْ وَقْتِهَا ». قَالَ قُلْتُ فَمَا تَأْمُرُنِى قَالَ « صَلِّ الصَّلاَةَ لِوَقْتِهَا فَإِنْ أَدْرَكْتَهَا مَعَهُمْ فَصَلِّ فَإِنَّهَا لَكَ نَافِلَةٌ ». صحيح مسلم
- حديث يَزِيدَ بْنِ الْأَسْوَدِ الْعَامِرِيُّ قَالَ شَهِدْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَجَّتَهُ قَالَ فَصَلَّيْتُ مَعَهُ صَلَاةَ الْفَجْرِ فِي مَسْجِدِ الْخَيْفِ فَلَمَّا قَضَى صَلَاتَهُ إِذَا هُوَ بِرَجُلَيْنِ فِي آخِرِ الْمَسْجِدِ لَمْ يُصَلِّيَا مَعَهُ فَقَالَ عَلَيَّ بِهِمَا فَأُتِيَ بِهِمَا تَرْعَدُ فَرَائِصُهُمَا قَالَ مَا مَنَعَكُمَا أَنْ تُصَلِّيَا مَعَنَا قَالَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَدْ كُنَّا صَلَّيْنَا فِي رِحَالِنَا قَالَ فَلَا تَفْعَلَا إِذَا صَلَّيْتُمَا فِي رِحَالِكُمَا ثُمَّ أَتَيْتُمَا مَسْجِدَ جَمَاعَةٍ فَصَلِّيَا مَعَهُمْ فَإِنَّهَا لَكُمَا نَافِلَةٌ أحمد.
2*- صلاة المفترض خلف المتنفل :* وهو جائز لحديث جابر بن عبد الله 
عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ أَنَّ مُعَاذَ بْنَ جَبَلٍ كَانَ يُصَلِّى مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- الْعِشَاءَ الآخِرَةَ ثُمَّ يَرْجِعُ إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فَيُصَلِّى بِهِمْ تِلْكَ الصَّلاَةَ. مسلم
3*- صلاة المفترض خلف من يصلي فرضا آخر:* وهذا له ثلاث حالات
- أن يكون عدد ركعات الفرضين متفقا : كأن يصلي الظهر خلف من يصلي العصر أو العشاء، فهذا جائز لعموم ما تقدم.
- أن يكون عدد ركعات فرض المأموم أكثر من الإمام : كمن يصلي الظهر خلف من يصلي الصبح أو المغرب فجائز أيضا
- أن يكون عدد ركعات فرض المأموم أقل من الإمام : كمن يصلي الصبح خلف الظهر أو المغرب خلف من يصلي العشاء ، فهذا لا يجوز إلا من عذر.
4*- صلاة المتم خلف من يقصر:* وهذا جائز ويجب على المتم أن يأتي ببقية الصلاة بعد سلامه بلا خلاف بين اهل العلم لما روي عَنْ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ قَالَ غَزَوْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وَشَهِدْتُ مَعَهُ الْفَتْحَ فَأَقَامَ بِمَكَّةَ ثَمَانِىَ عَشْرَةَ لَيْلَةً لاَ يُصَلِّى إِلاَّ رَكْعَتَيْنِ وَيَقُولُ « يَا أَهْلَ الْبَلَدِ صَلُّوا أَرْبَعًا فَإِنَّا قَوْمٌ سَفْرٌ ». ابو داود وهو ضعيف.
5*- صلاة من يقصر خلف من يتم :* وهذا جائز لكن يلزم المأموم أن ينم صلاته أربعا
عَنْ مُوسَى بْنِ سَلَمَةَ قَالَ كُنَّا مَعَ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ بِمَكَّةَ فَقُلْتُ إِنَّا إِذَا كُنَّا مَعَكُمْ صَلَّيْنَا أَرْبَعًا وَإِذَا رَجَعْنَا إِلَى رِحَالِنَا صَلَّيْنَا رَكْعَتَيْنِ قَالَ تِلْكَ سُنَّةُ أَبِي الْقَاسِمِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكم الله خيرا وأحسن إليكم 

لو تتفضلون بإعادة النظر فيما يلي ؟





> . 
> ووقتها أول الفروض كأول غسل جزء من الوجه.





*



* قلب النية وتغييرها أثناء الصلاة 
الانتقال من نية إلى نية في الصلاة له صور متعددة ، ومن ذلك :
1- من فرض إلى نفل مطلق : لا يجوز لمن يصلي الظهر – مثلا – منفردا ثم رأى جماعة قد حضروا أن يقلب فرضه نفلا ثم يصلي جماعة.


*




> 5- *من نفل مطلق إلى نفل معين :* كم كان يقوم الليل فاقترب الفجر فقلب الصلاة إلى وتر فلا يجوز للعلة السابقة.







> 6- *من نفل معين إلى نفل مطلق:* كأن ينوي صلاة أربع ركعات سنة الظهر ثم يرى الجماعة فيقلبها ركعتين لإدراك الجماعة فيجوز، لأن النفل المعين يتضمن نية النفل المطلق.

----------


## أبوعبد الله الشيشاني

إخوتي الكرام   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
واسمحوا لي بالسؤال :إذا صليت الصلاة مثلا في المسجد و بقي أحد المسبوقين يتم صلاته و دخل عدة أشخاص فهل يقفون خلف المسبوق مأمومين أم تجعل جماعة أخرى ؟
ثم أيهما أفضل؟

و رعاكم الله

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المسبوق اصبح منفردا بعد انتهاء الامام من الصلاة وبالتالي يجوز الاقتداء به كما فعل ابن عباسررر عندما اقتدى بالنبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ثم اداره من يساره الى يمينه, ولكن مادام الداخلين جماعة فانهم يصلون دون الاقتاء بالمسبوق لانها في الحالتين هي جماعة ثانية والله أعلم.

----------


## عبدالرحمن حمزة

> خلاصة السؤال : هل يجوز قلب النية في الصلاة من نفل إلى فرض .
> والجواب : لا يجوز والصلاة باطلة بهذا القلب ؛ فألأولى بطلت بقطعها والثانية بطلت بعدم إيقاع النية في أولها ..
> وهذه أحكام النية في الصلاة جمعها أخوكم :
> *أحكام النية*  
> حقيقتها لغة : القصد.
> وشرعا : قصد الشيء مقترنا بفعله.
> وحكمها : الوجوب. 
> ومحلها : القلب والتلفظ بها ولو سرا بدعة.
> - لو تكلم بلسانه سهوا بخلاف ما نوى في قلبه ، كان الاعتبار بما نوى في قلبه.
> ...


الأخ ابن جريج ؟
حبذا لو تذكر لنا مصادر هذا البحث الطيب في كل مسألة وجزيت خيرا ؟
واعلم أخي أن بحثك هذا أفادنا في أشياء كثيرة رفع الله قدرك؟

----------


## ابن جريج

أبشر أخي :
راجع مبحث النية في كل من ( المغني للشربيني - والممتع لابن عثيمين - صحيح فقه السنة لابي مالك )

----------


## أبوعبد الله الشيشاني

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> المسبوق اصبح منفردا بعد انتهاء الامام من الصلاة وبالتالي يجوز الاقتداء به كما فعل ابن عباسررر عندما اقتدى بالنبي ثم اداره من يساره الى يمينه, ولكن مادام الداخلين جماعة فانهم يصلون دون الاقتاء بالمسبوق لانها في الحالتين هي جماعة ثانية والله أعلم.


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ...

----------

